# vesafb-tng: refresh rate stuck at 60HZ (nvidia GF4MX440)

## chapazzo

Sup. I'm an uber n00b to gentoo, but not to Linux (Debian user). I have finished the installation, compiled the kernel, etc. I'm using 2.6.7 vanilla from kernel.org with the vesafb-tng patch. In the kernel configuration, I've set the  default for the framebuffer to "1024x768@85". All I got is 1024x768@60. My monitor does support 85hz refresh rate (Samsung Syncmaster 750s). Then I tried with the kernel parameter in my lilo.conf like this:

append="video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@85"

Again, no change (still 60hz). This same procedure worked on my GF2MX400. I'm suspecting the card is the culprit. I really hope there's a workaround for this without the need to flash the card (since it's new). Any help is welcome. Thanks   :Very Happy: 

----------

## luisfeser

I have a nvidia GF420, and in kernel i don't change the default config of vesafb-tng.

But i change the lilo config with:

video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768@75

and works well

----------

## artic

I use geforce 3 ti 200 and my configuration is 1024x768@85 ,i use grub ,work fine.I get a beautiful splash.

Have fun

----------

## chapazzo

Tried everything, but the refresh rate won't change. I hope this isn't my card's problem, as everything else works OK.

----------

## luisfeser

I just change to Con Kolivas kernel 2.6.8.1-ck7 with vesa-tng and i put in kernel

1024x768@85

And in lilo:

append="video=ywrap,mtrr"

And works great  :Wink: 

----------

## chapazzo

Guess this card will never work. Damn you nvidia <.<

----------

## enkil

You did remove any 

```
vga=791
```

options in your lilo.conf? Vesafb-tng will not work if you have the vga-option set.

----------

## c0bblers

Hi,

Same problem with my FX 5200, gensplash works fine but checking the refresh rate on the monitor shows 60Hz.  A number of cards have this problem I believe, there's even a few hacked BIOSs to get it to work for some cards but I DON'T recommend messing around with them.

Cheers,

James

----------

## luisfeser

I have this in kernel-config:

```
 --- VGA text console                                                                                           

[ ]   Video mode selection support

< > MDA text console (dual-headed) (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                             

<*> Framebuffer Console support

[*]   Select compiled-in fonts

[*]     VGA 8x8 font 

[*]     VGA 8x16 font

[ ]     Mac console 6x11 font (not supported by all drivers)
```

----------

## c0bblers

 *enkil wrote:*   

> You did remove any 
> 
> ```
> vga=791
> ```
> ...

 

Actually its *supposed* to work with vga= now, don't use it myself though.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> vesafb-tng::ChangeLog
> 
>  15 Sep 2004 * <spock@gentoo.org> * vesafb-tng-0.9-rc4-r3-2.6.9-rc2
> ...

 

Cheers,

James

----------

## sobers_2002

might it be that its ur monitor that doesn't support that frequency at that resolution.???

----------

## Slurm

Do you have TV-Out on your Card and  TV is connected? If so, unplug it and try again.

----------

## chapazzo

Sup. I tested with and without "vga=" setting and it's no use. I have TV-Out, but it's not connected. And my monitor does support 85Hz in 1024x768. On Windows, I use 1024x768 at 85Hz, and it works OK. Furthermore, with my previous card, a Geforce2MX400, the framebuffer worked at 1024x768@85Hz. It seems to be a hardware issue. I don't know why the hell some cards are affected and some are not. Flashing the video BIOS is not a nice thing to do =(. Even though this couldn't be resolved, I appreciate the help, thanks everyone. If you need any information about my setup, please ask. I'd like to get the framebuffer working someday XD

----------

## AstralStorm

Some monitors/cards provide invalid DCC data and vesafb-tng has safe defaults. There are some options to force vsync, hsync frequencies, video bandwidth and such, dig in the Documentation.

----------

## Gentii

Same problem here, but it worked (85hz) with previous version of vesafb-tng. Don't know what's broken in the last ones, I hope they'll fix it.

----------

## chapazzo

I've been playing with BIOS editors to see if there was something useful to change within the BIOS. I discovered that there's a setting: "Skip DDC Monitor Detection" . It was activated in my BIOS but it was activated on the stock BIOS too, so it would be normal to skip DDC? Here's the text on the help file:  

Skip DDC Monitor Detection

If enabled, your card will skip procedure of DDC compatibly monitor detection during start up. VESA DDC - (DDC3) specification for communicating with display devices

Any ideas?

----------

## Tuti

Same problem here - stuck at 60Hz, but on a Radeon 9500.

So far i've only managed to get a 85Hz framebuffer using radeonfb, but that causes a ton of other issues with xorg, 3d ...

I'll give the BIOS editor a try, and start saving money for a flat-screen...    :Wink: 

----------

## Phlogiston

 *c0bblers wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> Same problem with my FX 5200, gensplash works fine but checking the refresh rate on the monitor shows 60Hz.  A number of cards have this problem I believe, there's even a few hacked BIOSs to get it to work for some cards but I DON'T recommend messing around with them.
> 
> Cheers,
> ...

 

I have also a FX 5200 (I think   :Very Happy:  ) and it won't change my refresh rate on console. I would be very happy if we could manage that. 

What about this special forcing options with vesafb-tng? Does anybody know more about that?

----------

## GentlemanFinn

This is a pretty old thread, so I hope someone found a solution to this

I'm running gensplash just fine, kernel: gentoo-sources-2.6.15-r1 and a radeon 9600xt card

```
kernel /boot/kernel-manual-2.6.15-gensplash root=/dev/hda4 video=vesafb:1280x1024-32@85,mtrrmywrap  splash=verbose,fadein,theme:NewLinux

initrd /boot/fbsplash-NewLinux-1280x1024
```

I also have vesafb-tng set to

```
<*>   VESA VGA graphics support

         VESA driver type (vesafb-tng)  --->

           (1280x1024@85)
```

And my VT's is only running with 60Hz  :Sad: 

----------

